# Breathless Agony Training & Equipment



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

I've been training for the last month or so for Breathless Agony and am wondering if it is enough. I've been doing all I can given the time I have.

So, far my max has been 75 miles and about 8000 ft climbing. I basically tackle every steep hill I can find in the area and string them together. Is this sufficient?

Also, I have been using a double with a 12-27. I have a new compact and 11-28 that I can install. Though I have been able to hit the hills pretty well, is it something that I'm going to hate myself for not installing on the day of the ride?

Thanks to the more experienced people out there for your help.


----------



## Hairy Palms (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds like you're ready to me. Most everything is at 6% or less so I'd stay with the 12-27. That last grind up though I don't care what you're running you're going to wish it was easier.

Good luck and I wish I was doing it again this year.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

It depends on how you felt after the 75mi ride? were you really struggling or did you feel ok? as long as you keep eating and taking in calories throughout the ride you can finish no problem. I agree it's more of a gradual climb not like the Mulhollad that has steep climbs...so the 12-27 should be fine.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions!

I felt ok after the 75 miler. I bonked a few weeks back while training (stupid for not eating). I realized that I hit that limit where I just need to fuel the engine. 

I could have continued past 75 miles if I had the time (it was 2 in the afternoon and I hadn't had lunch yet).

I tackled a lot of 15%+ climb, hoping to make up for lack of distance and climbing with difficulty. I'm thinking it will prepare me for Onyx (which I think is about 5% for 9miles). Wow, my legs got sore just thinking about it.

Ok... the 12-27 stays on. Good to know that I can just grind it out.


----------



## Lazer (Apr 27, 2010)

Breathless is sure a hard event, Dalmation Alley is hard but after Angeles Oaks to the top feels to be the worst.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd put on the 28 and the compact. You don't have to use your lowest gear, which will be there just in case, should you want to use it. At the tail end of a long hard day it's sometimes the difference between finishing or not, having a 'fall-back' gear. Since you aren't racing you can 'adjust' your climbing pace to any 'missing' mid-range gear you might be wanting..but you can't call for more power from your legs.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Wow. What a tough ride. It was a heck of an experience.

Well, I basically trained only on Saturdays for 4 weeks (basically 4 real days of training rides). I'd have to say that though I finished, it was not enough training. My last training ride, the Saturday prior, I did 100 miles and 10,000 ft of climbing.

On the way up Angelus Oaks, my Edge 705 kept saying the slope was around 11% (not the whole way, but frequently). The funny thing was that the climb was so long and steady, you couldn't tell by looking at the road. You could certainly feel it in the resistance to pedaling and the angle of the houses relative to the road.

Well, I can't complain. It was a beautiful day. The ride was well organized. And I had a great opportunity to do well.

Thanks all for your help!


----------

